# pane per i propri denti



## Lucinda131

Per favore, potete dirmi la traduzione per questa frase?

Per esempio, "quella ragazza non e' pane per i tuoi denti" puo' essere tradutto da "that girl's not for you", ma cerco qualcosa di piu' specifico.

Grazie!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Mu attempt is:
That girl's not cut out for you.


----------



## utente

Ciao Lucinda e Gianna--

Tutti e due sono bene.  L'uno o l'altro è come un americano lo dicerebbe.

Hon ho mai sentito "pane per i denti".   E' una spressione comune?

--Steven


----------



## Max.89

"Pane per i denti" e' utilizzata in frasi di questo tipo:
A-Domani sfidarai John a scacchi?
B-Si
A-Hai trovato pane per i tuoi denti! E' molto forte!.

Per la ragazza e' meglio dire non fa per te.

Pane per i tuoi denti e' per quando uno e' abile a fare una determinata cosa e lo si paragona all'abilita' di un altro,in genere.


----------



## utente

Grazie, Max--

Adesso capisco.  E' una buona idioma.

In inglese, c'è una idioma "something to sink your teeth into" che significal la stessa cosa (o simile).

--Steven


----------



## moodywop

Max.89 said:
			
		

> "Pane per i denti" e' utilizzata in frasi di questo tipo:
> A-Domani sfidarai John a scacchi?
> B-Si
> A-Hai trovato pane per i tuoi denti! E' molto forte!.
> 
> Pane per i tuoi denti e' per quando uno e' abile a fare una determinata cosa e lo si paragona all'abilita' di un altro,in genere.


 
Nel senso spiegato da Max, mi sembra che in un thread precedente sia stata suggerita l'espressione _give somebody a (good) run for their money:_

_Se ci sfidano troveranno pane per i loro denti_

_If they challenge us we'll give them a good run for their money_


----------



## larahill76

Interesting... Non avevo mai sentito questa espressione, ma ho cercato nel dizionario e ho trovato due esempi interessanti:
_trovare pane per i propri denti_, (_fig._) to meet one's match / _lascia stare quel lavoro, non è - per i tuoi denti!_, (_fig._) forget about that job, you are not up to it! 
Hope this is of some help!


----------



## Lucinda131

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Molte interessanti!


----------



## Alfry

larahill76 said:
			
		

> Interesting... Non avevo mai sentito questa espressione, ma ho cercato nel dizionario e ho trovato due esempi interessanti:
> _trovare pane per i propri denti_, (_fig._) to meet one's match / _lascia stare quel lavoro, non è - per i tuoi denti!_, (_fig._) forget about that job, you are not up to it!
> Hope this is of some help!


I think you hit the nail here Lara.


E' pane per i tuoi denti means that your teeth are strong enough to bite that piece of bread -> That person/thing is your match.

Non è pane per i tuoi denti means that your teeth are not strong enough to bite that piece of bread -> you are not up to it


----------



## silvia68

Un'aiuto 
esiste un'espressione idiomatica che traduce pane per i miei denti 
Ho visto il precedente topic, ma non risponde alla mia domanda 
Il contesto è 
Sì sì, mi piacciono le femmine e qui ho trovato pane per i miei denti! Ce ne sono veramente di belle!!
 Oh yes I love the beautiful  ladies and here I have found "pane per i miei denti", Here You can  find really very beautiful ones
Grazie 
Silvia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

silvia68 said:


> Sì sì, mi piacciono le femmine e qui ho trovato pane per i miei denti! Ce ne sono veramente di belle!!
> Oh yes I love the beautiful  ladies and here I have found "pane per i miei denti", Here You can  find really very beautiful ones
> Grazie
> Silvia



Credo che il problema sia l'uso non proprio corretto di tale espressione nel tuo esempio.
_Trovare pane per i propri_ _denti_ significa tovarsi di fronte a qualcuno che ti sa tenere testa e forse è anche migliore di te, non trovare abbondanza di qualcosa di gradito.


----------



## silvia68

Scusa Paulfromitaly 
Ma pane per i propri denti non vuole dire solo trovare qualcuno che ti sa tenere testa, ma anche una situazione con cui misurarsi. 
Nel caso specifico non indicavo un abbondanza di qualcosa di gradito, ma qualcosa con cui misurasi 
Cerco di spiegarmi 
Amo sciare, in Canada ho trovato pane per i miei denti.
Silvia


----------



## luckyguy

Ciao a tutti,
Mi sapete spiegare che significa "pane per i miei denti"? 

Spiegando la situazione,
Ho inviato il sommario di un forum ad una donna italiana che ha voluto venirci, ma, non potuto.
Poi, lei ha rispostato: 
"Thank you very much. This is bread for my teeth (pane per i miei denti), I like these topics!!!"

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Brian P

luckyguy said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi sapete spiegare che significa "pane per i miei denti"?
> 
> Spiegando la situazione,
> Ho inviato il sommario di un forum ad una donna italiana che ha voluto venirci, ma, non potuto.
> Poi, lei ha rispostato:
> "Thank you very much. This is bread for my teeth (pane per i miei denti), I like these topics!!!"
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
The closest English idiomatic equivalent would be "grist for my mill".


----------



## Necsus

Sorry, Brian, but Paravia gives:
_trovar pane per i propri denti,_ to meet one’s match; _questo lavoro è pane per i suoi denti,_ it’s a job she can get her teeth into.

While it translates the sentence you suggested in this way (different meaning):
_it’s all grist to his mill,_ per lui tutto fa brodo.


----------



## Brian P

Necsus said:


> Sorry, Brian, but Paravia gives:
> _trovar pane per i propri denti,_ to meet one’s match; _questo lavoro è pane per i suoi denti,_ it’s a job she can get her teeth into.
> 
> While it translates the sentence you suggested in this way (different meaning):
> _it’s all grist to his mill,_ per lui tutto fa brodo.


 
Grazie Necsus


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Brian.

And luckyguy, some suggestions:


luckyguy said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sapete spiegare che significa "pane per i miei denti"?
> 
> Spiegando la situazione:
> ho inviato il sommario (?) di un forum ad una donna italiana che voleva/ avrebbe voluto entrarvi/ parteciparvi, ma, non ha potuto.
> Poi lei ha rispostato:
> "Thank you very much. This is bread for my teeth (pane per i miei denti), I like these topics!!!"
> Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## brian

Forse "something to chew on"?


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Forse "something to chew on"?


Be', non so, il senso in italiano è (Garzanti):
_trovar pane per i propri denti_, (_fig_.) trovare un ostacolo, un avversario che mette a dura prova le proprie capacità (_a hardcase_, maybe?).


----------



## Regina6

"pane per i miei denti"  I think it means: A subject she has experience in.


----------



## brian

Necsus said:


> Be', non so, il senso in italiano è (Garzanti):
> _trovar pane per i propri denti_, (_fig_.) trovare un ostacolo, un avversario che mette a dura prova le proprie capacità (_a hardcase_, maybe?).



Ma dimmi Necsus, è il caso che uno cerchi quest'ostacolo solo per aver qualche prova della sua propria capacità, cioè che uno si affronta l'ostacolo non perché gli è venuto all'improvviso o a causa di qualcosa di specifico/fuori dal suo potere, ma perché vuole solo provare la sua capacità di superare l'ostacolo? Sennò, non credo che il mio suggerimento vada bene. Ti do un esempio:

_I know you like puzzles, so here is a really difficult brainteaser I found just for you to chew on._


brian


----------



## Necsus

Regina6 said:


> "pane per i miei denti" I think it means: A subject she has experience in.


Hi Regina, welcome to WRF!
Actually I wouldn't say that this is the meaning of the Italian idiom. See previous posts...


brian8733 said:


> Ma dimmi Necsus, è il caso che uno cerchi quest'ostacolo solo per aver qualche prova della sua propria capacità, cioè che uno si affronta l'ostacolo non perché gli è venuto all'improvviso o a causa di qualcosa di specifico/fuori dal suo potere, ma perché vuole solo provare la sua capacità di superare l'ostacolo? Sennò, non credo che il mio suggerimento vada bene. Ti do un esempio:
> 
> _I know you like puzzles, so here is a really difficult brainteaser I found just for you to chew on._
> brian


Hmm... no, Brian, io non userei 'pane per i miei denti' riferito a qualcosa che mi sono andato a cercare intenzionalmente, in quel caso parlerei più di 'mettermi alla prova', a mio modo di vedere è qualcosa di ostico che capita e che bisogna affrontare. 
Nell'esempio del puzzle, però, non lo proponi a te stesso, ma a qualcun altro...


----------



## luckyguy

Grazie a tutti,
anche a Necsus che ha corretto(sommario-->summary). 
Ho capito meglio.
Non sapevo che gia c'era l'argomento simile....


----------



## Necsus

You're welcome, luckyguy.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti,

Riporto in vita questo thread perché ho bisogno di tradurre l'espressione "pane per i denti di...." ma in un altro senso. Mi spiego.

*Contesto *
Sto scrivendo una mail a dei colleghi americani in cui gli spiego delle cose; passo quindi all'argomento successivo, gli do un'idea della situazione e poi gli dico:

*La frase da tradurre:*
"ok, ma questo è pane per i denti degli avvocati"

*Mio tentativo*
ok, but this is a matter for lawyers to chew on


Secondo voi ha senso in inglese?

Grazie


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao giginho, io direi ..._this is a matter for lawyers to assess / discuss / address_, però dipende anche dal tono del messaggio, se cerchi qualcosa di più idiomatico o formale. Magari anche ..._this is something for lawyers to sort out / argue_.


----------



## rrose17

I think KC's are fine but I don't find anything really wrong with giginho's but I'd say
_This is something lawyers can chew on_
Or maybe
_I'll leave this for the lawyers to dissect._


----------



## giginho

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Paraculture

It could be "the kind of challenge that (someone) warms to."


----------



## Son of a preacher man

luckyguy said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi sapete spiegare che significa "pane per i miei denti"?
> 
> Spiegando la situazione,
> Ho inviato il sommario di un forum ad una donna italiana che ha voluto venirci, ma, non potuto.
> Poi, lei ha rispostato:
> "Thank you very much. This is bread for my teeth (pane per i miei denti), I like these topics!!!"
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


_This is right up my street_ would work here, and in other examples as well where _this is something I could get my teeth into_ would feel inappropriate.


----------



## Paraculture

Son of a preacher man said:


> _This is right up my street_ would work here, and in other examples as well where _this is something I could get my teeth into_ would feel inappropriate.


I like what you're suggesting, but usually (not always perhaps) _pane per i (miei/tuoi/suoi) denti_ implies it's a real headache, "una rogna", so I like the challenge aspect. Agreed, "get your teeth into" is a false friend. Sounds right, but isn't. Tempting, I know. I feel like _pane per i (miei/tuoi/suoi) denti _is usually NOT fun.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paraculture said:


> usually (not always perhaps) _pane per i (miei/tuoi/suoi) denti_ implies it's a real headache, "una rogna",


As I see it, "pane per i miei denti" is an intriguing challenge, not "una rogna".


----------



## Benzene

Paraculture said:


> I like what you're suggesting, but usually (not always perhaps) _pane per i (miei/tuoi/suoi) denti_ implies it's a real headache, "una rogna", so I like the challenge aspect. Agreed, "get your teeth into" is a false friend. Sounds right, but isn't. Tempting, I know. I feel like _pane per i (miei/tuoi/suoi) denti _is usually NOT fun.


_The expression can have two meanings: _

_something one is familiar with; _
_an impediment, difficulty, which is also generated by a person and puts one's abilities to the test._
_Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Alec23k

Lucinda131 said:


> Per favore, potete dirmi la traduzione per questa frase?
> 
> Per esempio, "quella ragazza non e' pane per i tuoi denti" puo' essere tradutto da "that girl's not for you", ma cerco qualcosa di piu' specifico.
> 
> Grazie!


To me "non è pane per i tui denti" in this instance implies that  I deem that girl too good for you.
"That girl is way above your chances"


----------



## You little ripper!

Alec23k said:


> To me "non è pane per i tui denti" in this instance implies that  I deem that girl too good for you.
> "That girl is way above your chances"


_That girl is out of your league _might be another way of putting it. 🙂

someone/something is out of someone's league

someone or something is too good or expensive for someone to have: 

_She was the most beautiful girl in school, and I knew she was out of my league._


----------

